# Best way to do a couple of frames



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

I tried the method you suggest and it was very poor. I set them upside down in the sun in an uncapping tub in a black bag in the middle of the summer in Georgia. Took forever and I may have gotten 35% of the honey out. Extracted them later.

If you do not have access to an extractor, then I suggest you crush and strain.


----------



## BeeNurse (Mar 23, 2014)

While feeding, I noted my stronger hives had excess. they have 2 deeps, fairly heavy, and a medium full. I took 2 medium frames off of two of them, and fed, just to make it up. I have an extractor, but am unwilling to make all that mess for a few frames. I sould suggest "Crush and Strain", I use a double stainless steel screen filter, about $35, good investment, you will need it. It takes overnight to drain.


----------

